# Oracle - Schema umbenennen



## Plumpsi (14. September 2004)

Hi,

ich arbeite mich zur Zeit in Oracle Datenbank ein und habe noch nicht viel Ahnung davon.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man ein Schema umbenennen kann oder ist dies nicht möglich? Wenn ja, wie geht das?
Ich arbeite  mit dem Oracle Enterprise Manager.

Für jede Antwort bin ich dankbar


----------



## mschuetzda (14. September 2004)

Hallo,
bis zur Version 9 geht das wohl nicht. 
Bin aber nicht ganz sicher. bei Ora10 weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## Plumpsi (14. September 2004)

Schade, ich benutze Version 9.


----------

